# Lowered FSH with supplements - hoping for a BFP!



## Mas1118

I began fertility treatments last year in June 2011 and my FSHwas an average of 10, they put me on thyroxin and it did nothing for me. I stopped fertility treatments in dec 2011 and did some natural treatments. Started DHEA 75 mg a day and CoQ10 1200 mg a day, vitex, maca, EPO, vit D, zinc, wheatgrass, B6 & B12 and I have been taking all of this since Jan 2012. I. Went for my first cd3 blood work and my FSH is 5.8! Crazy! I am not sure what my other numbers are but I go back next wed for scan and bw again as me are doing clomid and injectibles this cycle. The nurse called me today and said something mahout upping my thyroxin to lower the FSH even more and I was like I haven't take that in months! Just thougtmi would post this to let people know supplements can help!


----------



## Briss

Thanks! that's really helpful. my FSH was 16 and 9.1 which is quite high. Did you get prescription for DHEA?
CoQ10 1200 mg a day seems a lot, did you have any side effects? what is vitex? how much maca have you been taking and every day or just before O? and also what form of wheatgrass, powder?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mas, I've done the same thing, i have identical medicine closet to yours, I ordered my DHEA from the states through an ebay seller but haven't taken it yet. I've read that they really believe it helps women who are premature ovaian depletion AND premenopausal. And I even had my fam doc test my DHEAS levels and I'm on the minimum of normal line. If I get another BFN, I'm starting the DHEA next month. I've heard it can actually work against your ovulation but i think when they say this its for women who already have decent levels of testosterone and DHEAS. Mine are both minimal. Anyway, glad to see some positivity with the numbers, there's hope!


----------



## Mas1118

Briss said:


> Thanks! that's really helpful. my FSH was 16 and 9.1 which is quite high. Did you get prescription for DHEA?
> CoQ10 1200 mg a day seems a lot, did you have any side effects? what is vitex? how much maca have you been taking and every day or just before O? and also what form of wheatgrass, powder?

My Re said the CoQ10 taken in high doses - 800 - 1200mg/day has had the best results. I have been buying if online as it is really expensive and hard to find in 300-400/mg pills. I really haven't had side effects except acne on my left shoulder only - hate it! The vitex and macs definitely did something good for my ovulation as I actually get positive OPK's now and although I was always regular I don't think my hormones were in tune as I didn't get ewcm or anything and now I do. I take 3 x 500mg maca a day and 3x vitex as well, but I have stopped both this cycle as they don't work with clomid. I buy the DHEA at a health food store close to where I live or online. I hope this helps!
I go for my next scan on WED so I will update on my follicles and any other info I can get from them.


----------



## Mas1118

2have4kids said:


> Hi Mas, I've done the same thing, i have identical medicine closet to yours, I ordered my DHEA from the states through an ebay seller but haven't taken it yet. I've read that they really believe it helps women who are premature ovaian depletion AND premenopausal. And I even had my fam doc test my DHEAS levels and I'm on the minimum of normal line. If I get another BFN, I'm starting the DHEA next month. I've heard it can actually work against your ovulation but i think when they say this its for women who already have decent levels of testosterone and DHEAS. Mine are both minimal. Anyway, glad to see some positivity with the numbers, there's hope!

I really think the wheatgrass (tablets btw), DHEA and CoQ10 are the reasons my FSH has lowered and I feel great!! Just hoping the clomid and injections work to make extra eggs so I get a chance for one little bean to implant! The clomid is giving me miserable headaches though:(


----------

